

Squeezing Every Last Bit of Performance Out of The Linux Toolchain - ZeroGravitas
http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/04/12/squeezing-every-last-bit-of-performance-out-of-the-linux-toolchain/

======
AndrewDucker
This is pretty damned impressive.

My question would be whether the work that's gone into this will also help the
Windows/Mac versions of Firefox to load faster...

------
bmason
I've taken small example programs written in C# and pasted them into a java
environment, changed the library references and I'm good to go. But doing that
with 100k lines of code is quite another level. Still, I think the syntax and
design similarities between C# and Java present a unique opportunity for this
sort of thing... It would probably be prohibitively difficult to do with
almost any other pair of languages.

~~~
eru
The modern functional languages of the ML family may come closer.

